# Anyone know how to rid of vorticella?



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

One of my momma cherries has what I believe is vorticella- what are the methods to treating this besides salt?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Try Metronidazole but I don't know. Inverts are sensitive to metro. Best to stick to what is known to work.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

mistergreen said:


> Try Metronidazole but I don't know. Inverts are sensitive to metro. Best to stick to what is known to work.


But what is known to work lol


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Salt?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

mistergreen said:


> Salt?


oh
rip.

hmm unfortunately i cannot do salt- and wont anyway even it means the death of the shrimp. 
I will however try to increase the humic acid in the tank and see if that has any effect.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Give metro a try then. Should be metroplex from seachem. My snails survived a week of it so it can't be too bad.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

mistergreen said:


> Give metro a try then. Should be metroplex from seachem. My snails survived a week of it so it can't be too bad.


thanks for the suggestion


----------



## shrimpgal (Feb 27, 2014)

salt dips work and you have to remove all molts


----------

